# Pvc. Piping inside of cast iron?



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

ever heard of this?

went to bid a gut , and remodel 
the married couple were saying their waiting for the insurance company to pay for replacing the cast iron waste lines .( about a year)
i`ve seen where homes are trenched out , old cast iron pipes removed , and new pvc pipes are put in .
they had an advertisement from a company ( well known plumbing company in the area) where they say they slide pvc into the old cast iron lines 

again the company that advertised it has been around for many years.
is that possible? done for a while?
new to industry? good ? bad?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How do they get the Ys and turns in there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I've heard of pipe pulling in underground mains where they run a cable through the pipe and then pull a bulb thing theough it with new pipe. Not really sure how it works but pretty sure it's not done inside of houses.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So you have a code required 4" cast waste pipe. Can you slide 3" PVC into it? Heck yeah. Will it meet code? Heck no.

You can have a service come in to replace an underground run of pipe. They'll excavate at the two ends of the run, then a machine is fed through the pipe both splitting it and expanding it so the correct size of flexible piping can be pulled along behind it.


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok.ijust called them. 
They have a video of it. 
Look up coralgables.com
On the site it's called "perma-liner"
She(yes she) explained that it's more like a collapsed tube the pull through it like seen electrician pulls a wire through a pipe. 
And then the somehow expand it and it holds in place by the cast iron pipe.
I asked how they get it inspected.
They do a before and after video through the line. 
Said it's been around a while now. 
Can virtually done in a day!
Perma- liner is just one name brand. Apparently there is other brands


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

Wwwtrenchless-pipelining.com


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've heard of bursting. Where they pull a 4" line through a 4" line. Generally just from house to sewer main.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

it's called "sleeving" and is very common to fix collapsed/degraded main trunk lines from dwelling to street.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's the sleeve thing that they pull through then inflate?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

griz said:


> it's called "sleeving" and is very common to fix collapsed/degraded main trunk lines from dwelling to street.



apparently its legal to do it under the house, not just the main to the street 
they said if you can get one of those cameras down there , and check the line ,, and it still has some integrity to it , meaning i guess is still whole , and can support that new lining , they can pull their lines through it .

i`m not a plumber at all , but that's pretty interesting.
saves, homeowners having to relocate , and tearing up the entire interior floor .


----------



## rounde683 (Aug 28, 2019)

Id double check the sleeving codes in the area. You can probably find them on the county website.


----------

